# To upload a file



## botil (Nov 6, 2005)

Is it possible uploading more than one file in the same post? How can I do it?
 Sometimes I'd like uploading two or even more picks in one post.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 6, 2005)

Check out the "S.O.Richardson's Bitters" thread... Rick seems to have managed it in his post...

 Ron


----------



## IRISH (Nov 7, 2005)

I still can't do it [] ,  it's quite OK to post another photo in a seperate post in the same thread.


----------



## Black_Boogers (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's how to do it:

 First, your picture MUST be hosted on a website.  I use ClubPhoto 
 www.clubphoto.com.  Then, when you make a post on the forum, click on the 
 "image" button that's located right above where you enter the text for your message. 

 "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" will appear.  Then, cut and paste the URL of where your 
 picture is located on its website between the "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".  Make sure your image file ends with ".jpg". It should look something like this:

 [image*]http://clubphoto.com/image/9D/BA/53637277.jpg[/IMG]

 *(Do Not include the asterisk as I did in the example above.  I had to put the asterisk there  so this post wouldn't try to retrieve the picture).

 You can do this as many times as you like with as many pictures as you want, 
 and if you do it right they will all show up in your post.

 The only reason the forum only allows one picture per post is that you are 
 uploading the picture to their site which uses up their bandwidth space.  By 
 linking to pictures on another site using the method I descibed above, it 
 doesn't take up space on their site, so they allow as many links to pictures 
 as you want.

 I hope this makes sense.

 Regards,

 Rick


----------



## botil (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank you Rick for this complete and clear explanation.


----------

